# Júntate conmigo



## MariaMexicoG

En México utilizamos la expresión "Júntate conmigo" y estoy buscando un equivalente en francés. Quizás no existe, pero si alguien puede ayudarme con una expresión o algo que se le acerque me ayudarían. 

No tengo un texto, pero voy a poner un ejemplo, para ver si alguien me podría ayudar.   Ejemplo 1: Me encuentro a un amigo en la universidad y me dice que tiene una semana buscando una tienda donde vendan "x" producto pero que ha buscado por todas partes y no encuentra una. Enseguida, yo le respondo, que justamente yo tengo una amiga que vende ese producto. El me dice, ¿En serio? No puedo creerlo! Que emoción! ¿ Y tu como sabes de ese producto? . Yo le contesto con una sonrisa, "Ya ves!, ¡Júntate conmigo!.      

Júntate conmigo quiere decir algo así como que a los demás les conviene tenerte de amiga, porque tienes suerte y pues ellos pueden beneficiarse. 

Otro ejemplo: Una amiga te dice que no piensa ir a una fiesta ese fin de semana porque el lugar es lejos y sus padres no le prestaron el auto. Tu le contestas, que no se preocupe que si van a poder ir. Ella te contesta, que no entiende como si tu tampoco tienes carro. Tu le dices: Tu júntate conmigo y ya verás. (Como insinuando que tu tienes ya resuelto el problema del auto haciéndole ver que tu siempre tienes una solución.. )   

yo pense algo así: "tu dois juste traîner avec moi."/ ça suffit pour que tu traînes avec moi

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Garoubet

_tu dois juste traîner avec moi."/ ça suffit pour que tu traînes avec moi_ 
No quieres decir algo así en francés, excepto a alguien que conoces muy bien.

No estoy 100% seguro de que haya un equivalente, pero diría algo como - _t'as qu'á me suivre._


----------



## Winette

_"Ya ves!  ¡Júntate conmigo!  " 

Traîner  -en français - _ sous entend quand même l'idée de faire des coups ensemble. On dit aussi " Zoner "

Je propose  -d'après l'explication- :
_"  Bein alors  ! soyons potes tu ne le regretteras pas  !  (  _ou_ Copains ) !  "_ ou _"  Toi et moi   on ferait une bonne équipe ! "  _


----------



## Athos de Tracia

En España, decir "júntate conmigo" en otro contexto que no sea acompañar/unirse a alguien tiene un significado muy distinto. 

Lo que yo entiendo con los ejemplos dados, pero puedo estar totalmente equivocada.



MariaMexicoG said:


> El me dice, ¿En serio? No puedo creerlo! Que emoción! ¿ Y tu como sabes de ese producto? . Yo le contesto con una sonrisa, "Ya ves!, ¡Júntate conmigo!.
> Júntate conmigo quiere decir algo así como que a los demás les conviene tenerte de amiga, porque tienes suerte y pues ellos pueden beneficiarse.
> 
> ... Como insinuando que tu tienes ya resuelto el problema del auto haciéndole ver que tu siempre tienes una solución.. )



J'ai mes *petites ficelles / petits contacts*.


----------



## MariaMexicoG

Hola a todos! Todas sus sugerencias me parecen muy buenas. Muchas gracias!!!  Ninguna de ellas se me había ocurrido antes. La última de "mes petites ficelles/petits contacts" creo que se acerca mucho a lo que yo quería decir, porque si , en efecto es como querer expresar "que si, que uno tiene sus contactos" es algo así.     Ayer también una persona francófona a la que le comentaba mi duda, me dijo que en Francia utilizan el término "chat blanc" (lo contrario a chat noir para expresar mala suerte), y pues me puse a reflexionar, como podría usar esa frase,. Se me ocurrieron algunas ideas, pero no se si sean correctas. Algo así como: a) "C'est comme ça pour nous les chats blancs ".  b)Voilà ce qui se passe quand on est un chat blanc  c)!Tu vois ! Fais-toi des amis avec les chats blancs!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

MariaMexicoG said:


> Ayer también una persona francófona a la que le comentaba mi duda, me dijo que en Francia utilizan el término "chat blanc" (lo contrario a chat noir para expresar mala suerte), y pues me puse a reflexionar, como podría usar esa frase,. Se me ocurrieron algunas ideas, pero no se si sean correctas. Algo así como: a) "C'est comme ça pour nous les chats blancs ".  b)Voilà ce qui se passe quand on est un chat blanc  c)!Tu vois ! Fais-toi des amis avec les chats blancs!



Yo  conozco "_être un chat noir_" que se dice de una persona que tiene o trae mala suerte pero nunca había oido "être un chat blanc".

En todo caso, me parece que esto se aleja  de la expresión mexicana y de las explicaciones que nos diste para entenderla. 



MariaMexicoG said:


> La última de "mes petites ficelles/petits contacts" creo que se acerca mucho a lo que yo quería decir, porque si , en efecto es como querer expresar "que si, que uno tiene sus contactos" es algo así.



Para centrar un poco el tema, cuando alguien dice "júntate conmigo" ¿qué quiere decir? ¿Que es un_ débrouillard 




			Fam.
		
Click to expand...

_


> Qui sait se débrouiller; habile à se tirer d'affaire et à parvenir à ses fins.


DÉBROUILLARD : Définition de DÉBROUILLARD

o un _veinard_?



> A.* −* _Fam._ (Celui, celle) qui a de la chance, beaucoup de veine


VEINARD : Définition de VEINARD


----------



## MariaMexicoG

Gracias Athos de Tracia. Me sirve saber que no es muy conocido usar la expresión "chat blanc".. Yo lo que busco es algo que sea más fácil de comprender. Y creo que de todas las explicaciones la que más se acerca es la de "petites ficelles/petits contacts".


----------



## MariaMexicoG

En cuanto a la pregunta, sobre que quiere decir exactamente "Júntate conmigo" se me ocurre que en el sentido literal es el equivalente del inglés; "Hang out with me". Sin embargo, por ser lo que yo considero una expresión idiomática que solo se utiliza en México, el sentido en el que se usa, es el que comenté anteriormente con los ejemplos y que en mi opinión  la propuesta de : "J'ai mes petites ficelles." se acerca mucho (creo que es muy buena). Gracias!


----------



## swift

Creo que lo que quiere decir la expresión es que la otra persona debería pasar más tiempo con uno (el ejemplo del producto) o que le siga la corriente (el ejemplo del carro). Sin ser mexicano, cualquier hablante de español como L1 lo entendería de ese modo. La idea subyacente es que las buenas costumbres “se pegan” o que a esa persona le conviene mantenerse tenerlo a uno como compañía. No veo para nada la idea de tener buenos contactos ni de manejar los hilos.


----------



## MariaMexicoG

_Gracias también a Winette por el comentario. Yo no sabía lo que explicó en cuanto a Traîner y Zoner. 

Traîner  -en français - _ sous entend quand même l'idée de faire des coups ensemble. On dit aussi " Zoner "

Je propose  -d'après l'explication- :
_"  Bein alors  ! soyons potes tu ne le regretteras pas  !  (  _ou_ Copains ) !  "_ ou _"  Toi et moi   on ferait une bonne équipe ! "  _
[/QUOTE]

Y también gracias por estas sugerencias.


----------



## MariaMexicoG

Gracias también por el punto de vista Swift, porque es importante saber como se puede percibir en otros países de habla hispana. Me alegra poder escuchar tantos comentarios e ideas de todos. Es muy enriquecedor. A mi me pareció una buena propuesta la expresión de "J'ai mes petites ficelles et mes petits contacts" porque en México cuando decimos "Júntate conmigo" va en ese sentido, es como decirle a alguien más, "Ya vés!" Ser amigo mío tiene sus ventajas., o "Ya vés" Uno , que tiene sus contactos "  (uno tiene sus contactos va bien, porque así consigo productos, auto prestado,, etc.. ).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

swift said:


> Creo que lo que quiere decir la expresión es que la otra persona debería pasar más tiempo con uno (el ejemplo del producto) o que le siga la corriente (el ejemplo del carro). Sin ser mexicano, cualquier hablante de español como L1 lo entendería de ese modo. La idea subyacente es que las buenas costumbres “se pegan” o que a esa persona le conviene mantenerse tenerlo a uno como compañía. No veo para nada la idea de tener buenos contactos ni de manejar los hilos.




¿Quién ha hablado de manejar los hilos?

Y, como lo dije en mi primer mensaje, "júntate conmigo" también es una expresión que se utiliza mucho en España pero con un sentido totalmente distinto al indicado por  MariaMexicoG y me pregunto si muchos "_hablantes de español como L1_"  que no sean españoles  sabrían entenderla del todo.

Ejemplo (sacado de la red)

Lo de teletrabajar me tiene loca...! No hay horarios!   Todo el día liada... 
Pues júntate conmigo...


----------



## swift

Debí aclarar: cualquier hablante centroamericano.  Y se entendería como expliqué en el contexto dado por María. El que cita Athos (sin fuente que pueda verificar) se entendería de otro modo, pues el contexto seguramente es totalmente distinto.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

swift said:


> Creo que lo que quiere decir la expresión es que la otra persona debería pasar más tiempo con uno (el ejemplo del producto) o que le siga la corriente (el ejemplo del carro).



¡Totalmente! Así lo entendería también un/a rioplatense, sin duda alguna.


----------



## swift

Gracias por la confirmación, @Leon_Izquierdo. Creo que, con el interés de ayudar a María a encontrar una traducción idiomática, habría que dejar a un lado lo que se pudiera entender en España —al fin y al cabo, se trata de traducir del español americano al francés, no de adaptar del español mexicano al español peninsular —. Los ejemplos proporcionados son lo suficientemente claros como para que la mente de uno no se vaya en la dirección de una potencial invitación a vivir juntos en unión libre  o cualquier otra que se le pudiera ocurrir a uno si se empeña en verlos desde una óptica española. Quizá algún francohablante familiarizado con las hablas mexicanas y centroamericanas pudiera ayudarnos. De momento, aconsejaría evitar cualquier traducción que cambiase el enfoque de una frase en imperativo, con tono de invitación a andar más con uno porque le conviene, a una frase que se enfoca en el yo y en las habilidades o capacidades que uno tenga. En español, es una frase conativa, una invitación amigable, no un alarde de los trucos o contactos que uno pudiera tener.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Por mucho que vuelva a leer los mensajes de MariaMexicoG, no hay ni media palabra sobre una invitación a pasar más tiempo con uno ni nada por el estilo.  Esto es lo que nos dijo  y no soy quien para discutirlo.



MariaMexicoG said:


> en México cuando decimos "Júntate conmigo" va en ese sentido, es como decirle a alguien más, "Ya vés!" Ser amigo mío tiene sus ventajas., o "Ya vés" Uno , que tiene sus contactos "  (uno tiene sus contactos va bien, porque así consigo productos, auto prestado,, etc.. ).





MariaMexicoG said:


> Júntate conmigo quiere decir algo así como que a los demás les conviene tenerte de amiga, porque tienes suerte y pues ellos pueden beneficiarse.
> ...Como insinuando que tu tienes ya resuelto el problema del auto haciéndole ver que tu siempre tienes una solución..



O me he perdido algo o mis carencias en el manejo del idioma al no ser _hablante de español como L1 _me han nublado el juicio.


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> O me he perdido algo


Yo diría que sí, totalmente:


MariaMexicoG said:


> "Júntate conmigo" va en ese sentido, es como decirle a alguien más, "Ya vés!" Ser amigo mío tiene sus ventajas





MariaMexicoG said:


> Júntate conmigo quiere decir algo así como que a los demás les conviene tenerte de amiga, porque tienes suerte y pues ellos pueden beneficiarse.


La frase está en imperativo. No es una frase centrada en el yo ni en lo que uno sabe hacer o en los contactos que tiene. Es una invitación (por estar en imperativo, que tiene esa función) a andar más con uno, porque le podría resultar ventajoso. Esto es lo que se busca traducir y nada más.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Athos de Tracia said:


> Por mucho que vuelva a leer los mensajes de MariaMexicoG, no hay ni media palabra sobre una invitación a pasar más tiempo con uno ni nada por el estilo.



Athos, realmente así lo entendería, aquí, cualquier argentino. Sólo que en vez de "Júntate..." (nosotros no hablamos así), aquí se diría: "¡Te tenés que juntar (más) conmigo!" o "¡Tenés que juntarte (más) conmigo!". Si googleas esas expresiones entrecomilladas te aparecerán algunos ejemplos en redes sociales, foros, etc.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Pues entonces, que alguien me explique lo que contestó MariaMexicoG a mi propuesta:



> La última de "mes petites ficelles/petits contacts" creo que se acerca mucho a lo que yo quería decir, porque si , en efecto es como querer expresar "*que si, que uno tiene sus contactos*" es algo así





> A mi me pareció una buena propuesta la expresión de "J'ai mes petites ficelles et mes petits contacts" porque en México cuando decimos "Júntate conmigo" va en ese sentido, es como decirle a alguien más, "Ya vés!" Ser amigo mío tiene sus ventajas., o "Ya vés" *Uno , que tiene sus contactos* " (uno tiene sus contactos va bien, porque así consigo productos, auto prestado,, etc.. ).



Me parece que, puestos, convendría hacer la consulta en el _solo español _para que los *mexicanos* den su opinión sobre la expresión *y su uso en su país*. 

Estamos dando palos de ciegos al no ser que todo este intercambio solamente sirva para terminar traduciendo la expresión de marras por un simple *joins-toi à moi  *o la propuesta de Garoubet* (t'as qu'à me suivre) *que no tienen ninguna de las connotaciones expresadas por MariaMexicoG.

Yo, de momento, paso palabra.


----------



## swift

Sigo pensando que alguna persona francohablante que esté familiarizada con el español de México podría echarnos una mano. 

Por lo demás, no veo para nada por qué estaríamos “dando palos de ciego” —expresión, por cierto, con reminiscencias bastante oscuras y humillantes—. Del intercambio nace el aprendizaje. Me ha parecido una discusión muy rica e interesante.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Lamento no poder aportar un equivalente en francés, pero estoy de acuerdo con @swift, así se usa "júntate conmigo" en México. Es una forma de presumir que tienes contactos o medios para lograr cualquier cosa, pero se dice en broma. Es una manera amigable de decirle a otra persona que tu amistad le conviene porque sabes cómo lograr que se abran todas las puertas.

Por lo menos así se usa esa expresión en el norte de la república, donde yo vivo para ser exacta. Es una expresión amigable, bromista y para impresionar un poco a los demás (sin ser molesto ni pesado).

Saludos,


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Gracias Tampiqueña por confirmar lo que yo había entendido desde el principio.



Tampiqueña said:


> Es una forma de presumir que tienes contactos o medios para lograr cualquier cosa


----------



## swift

Tampiqueña said:


> Lamento no poder aportar un equivalente en francés, pero estoy de acuerdo con @swift, así se usa "júntate conmigo" en México. Es una forma de presumir que tienes contactos o medios para lograr cualquier cosa, pero se dice en broma. Es una manera amigable de decirle a otra persona que tu amistad le conviene porque sabes cómo lograr que se abran todas las puertas.
> 
> Por lo menos así se usa esa expresión en el norte de la república, donde yo vivo para ser exacta. Es una expresión amigable, bromista y para impresionar un poco a los demás (sin ser molesto ni pesado).


Muchas gracias por tu aporte, Tampi. ¿Confirmas entonces que la expresión se usa con el sentido de “deberías andar más conmigo” o “te conviene andar conmigo”? Creo que se sobreentiende que la amistad de uno es ventajosa por las razones que señalas, pero veo que la traducción se está malentendiendo: si yo le digo a alguien “¡qué calor está haciendo!” para darle a entender que por favor encienda el aire acondicionado, la traducción no tiene por qué ser “¡enciende el aire acondicionado!”.  Esto es lo que se deduce del equivalente en inglés que dio @MariaMexicoG.


----------



## Winette

Athos de Tracia said:


> la propuesta de Garoubet* (t'as qu'à me suivre ! ) *


ah !  ça  ce n'est pas mal du tout aussi  !   Siendo Francesa me suena bien en mi idioma


----------



## Tampiqueña

swift said:


> Muchas gracias por tu aporte, Tampi. ¿Confirmas entonces que la expresión se usa con el sentido de “deberías andar más conmigo” o “te conviene andar conmigo”?



Sí, lo confirmo, se usa con el sentido de "deberías andar más conmigo" o "te conviene andar conmigo".


----------



## swift

Gracias, Tampi. ☺️🙏🏻


----------



## MariaMexicoG

Gracias a todos de verdad por haberse tomado el tiempo de dar su opinión y realmente me han ayudado. Muchas de las opciones que propusieron me parecen muy buenas y se acercan justo a lo que yo quería transmitir. Le agradezco a Tampiqueña que haya explicado más claro y preciso, porque es justo lo que yo quería expresar pero me faltaron palabras, por ejemplo, coincido que la frase la usamos en forma de broma, (pour rigoler) y siempre entre amigos, como presumiendo, pero no de forma pesada, solamente dando a entender que somos geniales, porque tenemos contactos por aquí y por allá.., algo así para conseguir cosas, o para que nos vaya bien,,etc.. .  Gracias!


----------



## Terio

Se me ocurre : Tu verras bien ! seguido de :

- Fais-moi confiance !
- Laisse-moi faire !
- Regarde-moi bien !
- Regarde-moi aller ! (tal vez un quebequismo  o un calco del inglés _Just watch me_, no estoy seguro.)

Tu verras bien ! Compte sur moi.


----------



## Densaa

MariaMexicoG said:


> En México utilizamos la expresión "Júntate conmigo" y estoy buscando un equivalente en francés. Quizás no existe, pero si alguien puede ayudarme con una expresión o algo que se le acerque me ayudarían.
> 
> No tengo un texto, pero voy a poner un ejemplo, para ver si alguien me podría ayudar.   Ejemplo 1: Me encuentro a un amigo en la universidad y me dice que tiene una semana buscando una tienda donde vendan "x" producto pero que ha buscado por todas partes y no encuentra una. Enseguida, yo le respondo, que justamente yo tengo una amiga que vende ese producto. El me dice, ¿En serio? No puedo creerlo! Que emoción! ¿ Y tu como sabes de ese producto? . Yo le contesto con una sonrisa, "Ya ves!, ¡Júntate conmigo!.
> 
> Júntate conmigo quiere decir algo así como que a los demás les conviene tenerte de amiga, porque tienes suerte y pues ellos pueden beneficiarse.
> 
> Otro ejemplo: Una amiga te dice que no piensa ir a una fiesta ese fin de semana porque el lugar es lejos y sus padres no le prestaron el auto. Tu le contestas, que no se preocupe que si van a poder ir. Ella te contesta, que no entiende como si tu tampoco tienes carro. Tu le dices: Tu júntate conmigo y ya verás. (Como insinuando que tu tienes ya resuelto el problema del auto haciéndole ver que tu siempre tienes una solución.. )
> 
> yo pense algo así: "tu dois juste traîner avec moi."/ ça suffit pour que tu traînes avec moi
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
Je propose «Tu verras! C'est une avantage d'être avec moi!»


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour, 

Je pense à une expression qui pourrait coller, je crois:

*Qui m'aime me suive !*

Qu'en pensez-vous  ?


----------

